# Miyata 512



## gman3215 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey guys I just wanted to get your opinion about this frame I recently picked up. It's a Miyata 512 mid 90s(?) lugged cro-mo frame with a beautiful gray to yellow fade. The frame is in virtually in near-new shape with the internal cable routing for the rear brake. I thought I would put my Shimano 105 triple kit on it and make it a tour bike. Then I had flashes of a double crank and carbon fork. I picked it up on Ebay for $40.00 . The craftsmanship of the frame really impressed me. Anybody have any info on these frame builders? Would it be considered a sin to hang mid-90s Campy on it? I wouldn't want to offend and forever be cursed by the cycling gods.
I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

*nice pick-up...*

gman...welcome to the Miyata Fraternity...please get with me on the secret handshake...
I have had my 712 for almost 20 years now... the Motobecane Mirage I bought when I was 12 notwithstanding, the Miyata was my first "real" bike (it's an 86 or 87...I don't recall exactly). I agree with you regarding the workmanship as do most folks who see a vintage Miyata up close for the first time... Excellent attention to detail, great paint/graphics...beautiful lugs et cetera. Mine came with Shimano 105 so your plan to build yours up with same is quite consistent with its heritage... Campy components? Why not? It's deserving, if you ask me...although Shimano would be more in line with its traditional componentry. These 80s-90s vintage Miyata frames hold their own against many other European brands of the day that cost two-three times as much...or more!

Bomb-proof...well thought-out...lovingly executed... that's my take on Miyata bikes

enjoy!

bob~


----------

